# Bread Machine?



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have noticed the "sweet" nature of most of the bread in the Philippines. I was wondering if anyone has ever seen a bread maker/machine available so that we can make our own? I would love to be able to make simple wheat bread - not to mention rye, pumpernickel, and a host of other great varieties!


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Haven't looked in any stores for one (going to the malls in Makati later so I'll check for you there) but this might give you an idea of what's available here:

bread maker Philippines


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry if asked before but does Amazon deliver to the PI?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

What a good idea! Never thought of using a bread making machine, I did a quick search but it only shows people here in the Philippines selling their bread machines, they have contact numbers, I have noticed that when I email someone on this website I never get a response.

bread maker Philippines

Sears does have overseas shipping but some of the appliances and tools are not allowed to be shipped here the Philippines bans or has an import ban on certain quality items and other items and it looks like the bread machine is just one of those, I had the same issues with a real quality crock pot that I wanted to order, they only allowed cheaper varieties to be shipped here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You can order through a distributer in your area, here's short cut to DLC

DLC | Products

They also sell the mixes.


----------



## renewedfaith2day (May 14, 2013)

Come to mention it, the bread is sweet there. Ever tried that Siopao. You know, those buns with the pork in the middle. Come to think of it, the spaghetti and pasta seems to be sweet whenever someone makes it.

Keith

Banana Q


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

The food, the women,everything is so sweet in the Philippines. Bad place for a diabetic.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

I have been on the lookout for you to find one of these here in Metro Manila and still haven't had luck, Curtis. I've gone to Glorietta, Greenbelt, SM, Landmark, Market!Market!, and the new Aura Premier and still haven't been able to find one. 

Went to the huge Abenson's appliance store and could find everything EXCEPT a bread machine. I asked the store girl and she just stared at me like I was a crazy person. I'll keep on the lookout but I'm starting to think your best bet is to buy a used one that someone has sent over as a Balikbayan or another expat who's selling theirs. 

If I do chance upon one I'll be sure to let you know where I find it (and probably pick one up myself). 

On another note, I saw a recipe on the internet the other day to make fresh bread in the rice cooker... I don't have a large oven for breadbaking (obviously) and even though I'd still have to do the mixing myself, being able to make unsweet bread would be a treat, even if it takes up the rice cooker for a while (wife probably won't be happy to try and make rice and see a big wad of dough in the cooker though).


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

Breville have them in the Philippines.

I have seen them in Davao at Abreeza mall

http://breville.com.ph/food-preparation/automatic-bread-maker

here is a list of outlets

http://breville.com.ph/find-a-retailer

also search on sulit


http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/classifieds+directory/q/bread+maker


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

gavison said:


> Breville have them in the Philippines.
> 
> I have seen them in Davao at Abreeza mall
> 
> ...


I checked at the Gourdo's in Global City and Abenson's but they didn't have in stock there that I could find. Could have just missed it though--thanks for posting the link. 

I'm not sure if 12.5k is worth it. Does anyone happen to know if Breville is a good brand? Never heard of them before.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

raconnor said:


> I have been on the lookout for you to find one of these here in Metro Manila and still haven't had luck, Curtis. I've gone to Glorietta, Greenbelt, SM, Landmark, Market!Market!, and the new Aura Premier and still haven't been able to find one.
> 
> Went to the huge Abenson's appliance store and could find everything EXCEPT a bread machine. I asked the store girl and she just stared at me like I was a crazy person. I'll keep on the lookout but I'm starting to think your best bet is to buy a used one that someone has sent over as a Balikbayan or another expat who's selling theirs.
> 
> ...


Here's a website here and they have contact numbers and email information, DLC company sells the Breville brand, I don't think you can buy directly from them but they have reps in every area.

DLC | Products

I gave up a long time ago asking for help in the malls, these workers don't use these products and have no clue what you're talking about they only help you buy them, I asked a pretty woman that worked in the small appliance section at Abensen if she sold crock pots and she was confused and then said no, I walked not more than 5 feet around the counter she was standing and found a crock pot and it said crock pot on the outside, LOL, I have been reminded that they don't get paid very well.

I might actually try to make a stone oven that can also make pizza's and cook breads, I have never tried these bread machines but sure feel the need too... the bread here is terrible except for the fresh Pandisal early in the morning but larger loaf of fresh bread are hard to find when you don't live in Manila or next to tourist spots.


----------



## ontheluz (Feb 14, 2015)

Are you looking for a bread maker? I have 3 of them.


----------



## ontheluz (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a couple of 110 volt used machines here in Cebu which I would be willing to part with.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

raconnor said:


> I checked at the Gourdo's in Global City and Abenson's but they didn't have in stock there that I could find. Could have just missed it though--thanks for posting the link.
> 
> I'm not sure if 12.5k is worth it. Does anyone happen to know if Breville is a good brand? Never heard of them before.


I had 3 in USA. Wasnt pleased. Gave away


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mixer*



lefties43332 said:


> I had 3 in USA. Wasnt pleased. Gave away


One of those heavy duty mixers would be better and could be used for making breads, cakes, many other things.


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

Keep your eyes open at the "import" stalls. We found an Australian bread maker so it is 220v which is handy. We also have a 110v bread maker too. Both work fine but the 110v needs a step down transformer, of course. 

A good stand mixer and the electric oven can do a good job for you too. KitchenAid sells 220v Artisan and Classic stand mixers here but big money and under powered. I bought a better 110v KA mixer and shipped it over. Wife L O V E S it. 

What is the real challenge is flour. Where you gonna get your flour tiger? Have you sourced all these ingredients for the panorama of breads you envision? If you have found sources for them you are one lucky Kano! Maybe in Manila but other than that - you'll be hunting hard for good bread flour vs just AP flour. Rye flour ... heh heh - saw small bags of it for 500 pesos once a year ago. There is a better source for it in Clark (Angeles City) but if you are not in that area - so it goes.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tatoosh said:


> Keep your eyes open at the "import" stalls. We found an Australian bread maker so it is 220v which is handy. We also have a 110v bread maker too. Both work fine but the 110v needs a step down transformer, of course.
> 
> A good stand mixer and the electric oven can do a good job for you too. KitchenAid sells 220v Artisan and Classic stand mixers here but big money and under powered. I bought a better 110v KA mixer and shipped it over. Wife L O V E S it.
> 
> What is the real challenge is flour. Where you gonna get your flour tiger? Have you sourced all these ingredients for the panorama of breads you envision? If you have found sources for them you are one lucky Kano! Maybe in Manila but other than that - you'll be hunting hard for good bread flour vs just AP flour. Rye flour ... heh heh - saw small bags of it for 500 pesos once a year ago. There is a better source for it in Clark (Angeles City) but if you are not in that area - so it goes.



Another expat on this forum recommended a spot for hard to find items and one of them was corn flour but they sell items in bulk, maybe they'll have the flour, here's a short cut. 

Healthy Options

And have you looked at the S&R private clubs similar to Sam's in the US? 

Welcome to S&R Membership Shopping


----------



## weereb (Dec 4, 2013)

No need for a bread maker really- make your own bread by hand. I do in UK. Strong white bread flour - or rye bread flour and some dry yeast- little salt , water some oil and a bit of kneading. good oven. Google recipes.

Is bread flour and dried yeast available in Philippines


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tried and True Bread Reciepe's*



weereb said:


> No need for a bread maker really- make your own bread by hand. I do in UK. Strong white bread flour - or rye bread flour and some dry yeast- little salt , water some oil and a bit of kneading. good oven. Google recipes.
> 
> Is bread flour and dried yeast available in Philippines


Weereb, that's what I miss, bread made at the house and how to make it, I'm not familiar with rye flower, I do know why the local bread doesn't taste right, has some sort of odd flavor and it's dry. Thanks for your bread recipe idea I'm going to give it a try because the only bread I can stand to eat is very early in the morning and it's "Pandesal" and there again I need to go to one of four spots that have the correct or best tasting bread.

Does anyone know what's wrong with the flour here, or what is that odd taste in the flour, man I'm picky.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Weereb, that's what I miss, bread made at the house and how to make it, I'm not familiar with rye flower, I do know why the local bread doesn't taste right, has some sort of odd flavor and it's dry. Thanks for your bread recipe idea I'm going to give it a try because the only bread I can stand to eat is very early in the morning and it's "Pandesal" and there again I need to go to one of four spots that have the correct or best tasting bread.
> 
> Does anyone know what's wrong with the flour here, or what is that odd taste in the flour, man I'm picky.


No idea about the flour but pandesal with a piece of fried spam and egg on it is great.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

INGREDIENTS:
2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
2/3 cup white sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast (not the "instant" type that you mix into the flour)
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 cup vegetable oil
6 cups bread flour

DIRECTIONS:

1.	In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water, and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam.

2.	Mix salt and oil into the yeast. 

3. Mix in flour one cup at a time. Knead dough on a lightly floured surface for 10 minutes, until smooth. 

4. Place in a well oiled bowl, and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.

5.	Punch dough down. Knead for a few minutes, and divide in half. Shape into loaves, and place into two well oiled 9x5 inch loaf pans. 

6. Allow to rise for 30 minutes, or until dough has risen 1 inch above pans.

7.	Bake at 350 degrees F (180 degrees C/Gas Mark 4) for 30 minutes.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The hardest part, here in Iloilo, is finding decent flour. The all-purpose flour they sell is a weird almost fluffy consistency (reminds of almost of powdered sugar). I can't even make a decent flour tortilla out of it. One of the German expats bakes bread to sell to other expats - very good bread. But he won't divulge his flour source ha ha....


----------

